# Teach me how to paint a case



## WildCat87 (Nov 25, 2007)

I just recently bought an Antec Nine Hundred case for my next build. I'm thinking about painting the gray-silver insides to black, to match the outside.







I've never painted a case before and I have no clue where to start. I would appreciate it if you guys can let me know what kind of paint I need (and anything else I might need) and if you guys can walk me through the steps. Thanks.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 25, 2007)

I would also like to do this to my thermaltake soprano DS, but have no idea where to start or what type of paint to use.


----------



## technicks (Nov 25, 2007)

This is a very good guide.
Read it carefully. It helped me a lot.
Look at my case. I also have the 900

http://www.mnpctech.com/case-mod-paint-computer-pc-case-mod-how-to.html


----------



## WildCat87 (Nov 25, 2007)

technicks said:


> This is a very good guide.
> Read it carefully. It helped me a lot.
> Look at my case. I also have the 900
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.com/case-mod-paint-computer-pc-case-mod-how-to.html


Thanks for the link. I didn't think painting a case would require months to finish...

I will be receiving the case some time this coming week, so I haven't had a chance yet to play with it. Can you remove all the black parts from the case, leaving the gray completely naked? The top too?

I looked at your case (clicked on the link in your sig) and just wanted to tell you that's amazing! That looks so damn cool and the inside is so clean too. Good job dude.


----------



## technicks (Nov 25, 2007)

Normally it won't. They take it to the next level. But it will give you the basic lines to follow.

Oh and thanks for voting guys.


----------



## WildCat87 (Nov 25, 2007)

technicks said:


> Oh and thanks for voting guys.


No problem, it was well deserved.

So anyway, can you remove all the black parts from the case, leaving the gray completely naked? The top too?

The guys from the link you posted are painting a side of the case, but I'm unsure how to handle the insides. Does that need to be sanded too, and primed, or can I just spray the black on it, then a clearcoat?

Also, can I get the right metal spray paint at a local store, such as Home Depot or Lowes?


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 25, 2007)

u need to prime it first then u can paint just do many light coats it will come out better then one heavy one and u can get the paint anny wear just don't buy the cheapest stuff u can find


----------



## technicks (Nov 25, 2007)

Get Duplicolor. That's a good brand.
And yes you can remove all the parts from the case.
Be careful while removing so you don't brake stuff.


----------



## technicks (Nov 25, 2007)

WildCat87 said:


> No problem, it was well deserved.
> 
> So anyway, can you remove all the black parts from the case, leaving the gray completely naked? The top too?
> 
> ...



Read the guide


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 25, 2007)

Deconstruct it
sand it
clean it 
put primer on it let it dry 2-3 layers
sand it lightly
clean it
Put your paint on it  let i dry 2-3 layers
sand it lighlty
clean it
put anti-scratch on it paint 2-3 layers ( i call it blank paint )
Construct it
polish 
done


----------



## Chewy (Nov 25, 2007)

for your mobo stand-off holes, put the stand off in trough the back while painting the front of the mobo tray.. I had to sand my stand off points after I painted


----------



## WildCat87 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the tips.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 25, 2007)

BTW yes as I have taken mine apart to paint it also....the whole thing will come apart leaving just the metal cage. The only tip I have is remove the tiny screws from inside the top of the case, otherwise the top wont come off!

Might I also suggest if your painting skills arent up to par for a smooth gloss paintjob, Rustolem offers a nice line of textured multicolored paints to alieviate the running and orangpeel effects!

here is mine with my old DFI in it....





Note I did mask the edges where the door slides in , just to be sure not to cause issues with fit!


----------



## technicks (Nov 25, 2007)

Lol. You can click the top off from the inside of the case, there are three pionts where the plastic is clicked on to the metal frame.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 25, 2007)

technicks said:


> Lol. You can click the top off from the inside of the case, there are three pionts where the plastic is clicked on to the metal frame.



Agreed but on mine there are 2 tiny srews mounted into the plastic from inside the case...one of which is grounding the wires from the power button and whatnot!  Take a peak they should be there!


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 25, 2007)

also - if painting outdoors: you want to avoid painting on very warm and/or humid days.  high humidity can turn paint a whiteish color - which will require you to remove all that with laquer thinner or by sanding.  Also, avoid the wind - that just makes for a pain in the rear.

Thin even coats are they key - it's better to apply thin coats evenly than deal with areas where the paint has gone on too thick.  And try to avoid turning the paint can at odd angles while spraying, too.


----------



## Woah Mama! (Nov 26, 2007)

Checked that site out. There is some pretty cool stuff on there but the checkerplate vinyl with hot rod flames gave me a good laugh. The site in a whole has given me a few ideas for my Coolermaster Centurion 534 though. Hopefully I can get some good mods down to it as it is a reasonable sized case and is also made from steel, no alloy BS. My first thought is a side panel, no point having all these LED lights in there if they can't light my feet up whilst I use the computer.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 26, 2007)

WildCat87 said:


> I just recently bought an Antec Nine Hundred case for my next build. I'm thinking about painting the gray-silver insides to black, to match the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slightly off topic, but that case looks quite functional, do full length PCI cards fit in it or are the drive bays in the way?


----------



## WildCat87 (Nov 29, 2007)

I just received my case, but at this point I guess it would be best to wait until I buy the motherboard and cut out a few holes for cable management before painting it. Right?


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 29, 2007)

yep  then u don't have to repaint it


----------

